
Nick Farmer knows dozens of languages, so he invented one for the Expanse - curtis
http://arstechnica.com/the-multiverse/2016/02/nick-farmer-knows-dozens-of-languages-so-he-invented-one-for-the-expanse/
======
maxerickson
The Expanse is pretty good so far.

I hope they don't fall into the traps of keeping it going long after their
ideas have run out and abandoning ongoing story lines to deal with 'notes' and
casting.

Donkey Balls!

~~~
scrumper
There's a huge story arc in the novels, so I think we're safe for a while. I
highly recommend the books.

I've thoroughly enjoyed it. It's a wonderfully constructed world and they're
doing justice to the complex characters too.

~~~
jhallenworld
The show inspired me to buy the books- I've just finished the first. Hopefully
the ratings will be high enough for it to remain funded.

I like the general lack of magic (hyperspace, etc), for example spinning Ceres
for gravity. But see:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/TheExpanse/comments/40rv49/could_we...](https://www.reddit.com/r/TheExpanse/comments/40rv49/could_we_colonize_ceres_like_in_syfys_the_expanse/)

~~~
scrumper
That was interesting, and a surprising result. Thanks for sharing.

There is a bit of magic: the Epstein Drive, allowing for 1G continuous
acceleration 'torch ships'. IIRC if they're gone I don't think it breaks the
plot much, but without them it's hard to imagine that there'd be quite such a
thriving solar system society; it'd be much less interconnected and a much
smaller economy without the ability to support large-scale stations by
shipping large volumes of necessary supplies (e.g. ice) around easily.

------
sp332
Since it wasn't actually linked in the article, here's the word-of-the-day
twitter account:
[https://twitter.com/nfarmerlinguist](https://twitter.com/nfarmerlinguist)

------
mark_l_watson
Glad to see Nick doing this. He and his Mom (who is a friend from my
contracting job at Google) visited my wife and me a few years ago and the
number of languages he speaks and how quickly he earns them is impressive.

I bought the first year of the Expanse series on Google Play and have been
enjoying it.

------
rcavezza
Funny seeing this pop up on HN. I'm good friends with Nick Farmer. We met at
Rutgers. He's my little brother in our fraternity. Small world.

~~~
mattdotc
Another Nick Farmer associate here from RU; not a fraternity brother, although
he did try unsuccessfully to recruit me.

He's a very inquisitive guy, wide range of interests, very hard-working. He
deserves this success, for sure. I've been watching the media fanfare unfold
since he started promoting the show earlier in 2015 and it's been very
exciting for me to see the show explode in popularity after its release.

------
panglott
"Well walla" and "kaka felota" are just quality conlanging.

